# decent barber in dublin?



## darag (19 Feb 2005)

i'm tired of paying twelve quid for a short back and sides.  it's not the money i object to; it's the standard of the haircut.  what should be an even number three area of my head always ends up with one or two stubborn hairs sticking out.  also they don't use a cut-throat on your neck so you're left with stubble.  where can i get a decent haircut in this town?


----------



## extopia (19 Feb 2005)

excellent question...

Unfortunately it sometimes depends on your head. John Moran of Ballybough is always worth a visit. But where do you live?


----------



## Observer (20 Feb 2005)

Mr Mac's barber shop, corner of Dorset St and Blessington Street, will charge you a tenner.  And he does a special rate of €6.50 all day monday and tuesday but it can get a bit crowded then.  And if you're interested, Mr Mac himself does a sideline in selling Spanish property!  (Or maybe the barbershop is the sideline?)


----------



## mmclo (21 Feb 2005)

Very good and popular guy in Phibsboro around the corner from the shopping centre near dallymount park next to the off liscence on the road to Cabra (you may have guessed I don't know the street name)


----------



## rgfuller (21 Feb 2005)

"The Green Dolphin" on South Anne Street are quite good.
I've been going there for decades


----------



## Gabriel (21 Feb 2005)

Frankies in rathfarnham village. Go there and you'll get a really excellent haircut for 12euro. Very friendly staff too.


----------



## ClubMan (21 Feb 2005)

My wife works as a barber in Dublin 15. Tell her I sent you.


----------



## Trixie (21 Feb 2005)

*D. 15*

Hey clubman - there's at least 3 barber shops in Blanch village alone - which one does mrs clubman work in?


----------



## elderdog (21 Feb 2005)

*Re: D. 15*

Old Barber Joke :

Barber : How do you like your hair cut ?

Customer : In silence


----------



## ClubMan (22 Feb 2005)

*Re: D. 15*

*which one does mrs clubman work in? *

_JC's_.


----------



## OhPinchy (22 Feb 2005)

*...*

try the Merchant Barber at the alleyway at the square in Temple Bar - theyre always winning competitions and offer a great service. Pricey but they throw in a few nice touches to take the sting out of it.


----------



## ClubMan (22 Feb 2005)

*Re: ...*

There's a barber shop on _Middle Abbey Street_ near the _Jervis Luas_ stop which seems to have a good reputation and isn't that pricey.

Update: it's _Sam's_ and a dry cut is a fairly competitive €8. They are also one of the few barbers around to do flat-tops (€10 I think).


----------



## darag (23 Feb 2005)

*Re: ...*

thanks.  i'm rathmines/ranelagh area but am in town a lot so i'll try some of the recommendations in the centre.  yes it does depend on your head.  i've stubborn hair but i've had good haircuts in the past (not in dublin);  it just requires going back and over a few extra times with the hair shaver after ruffling up the hair and doing a careful job with the cut-throat.


----------



## socheallaigh (1 Sep 2006)

The Waldorf on Westmoreland Stret
Try it!


----------



## HighFlier (1 Sep 2006)

Knights i St. Stephens Green Centre....Also head massage available there by nice Russian Girl......


----------



## elefantfresh (1 Sep 2006)

went to one in stillorgan shopping center yesterday - 18e for a simple haircut - i did a u-turn.


----------



## Humpback (1 Sep 2006)

HighFlier said:


> Knights i St. Stephens Green Centre....Also head massage available there by nice Russian Girl......


 
For €20 at least. 

I cut my own hair now. 3 haircuts and I've saved the cost of the clippers, and it's much easier find time for the haircut now as well.


----------



## frescoflyer (1 Sep 2006)

I go to the barber  at Crown Alley, Temple Bar (before the Ha'penny Bridge). Get there at 9am on Saturday...never busy and the staff are are nice and relaxed after a good nights rest!!!


----------



## antimonarch (1 Sep 2006)

Sam's Barbers Dorset Street, is excellent


----------



## WarrenBuffet (1 Sep 2006)

New barber over the Bleeding Horse pub (open about 10 months) - gives an excellent haircut at the very reasonable price of €15


----------



## DirtyH2O (1 Sep 2006)

The guy on the main street in Ranelagh is pretty good and reasonable c11 euros.


----------



## DrMoriarty (1 Sep 2006)

I'm with  on this one!


----------



## tallpaul (1 Sep 2006)

I use on Grafton St. or Arnotts. Consistently good haircuts (and they cut out the ever increasing grey  )


----------



## runner (1 Sep 2006)

Paul's in Windy Arbour on Dundrum road is good for around 12euros.


----------



## ClubMan (1 Sep 2006)

frescoflyer said:


> I go to the barber  at Crown Alley, Temple Bar (before the Ha'penny Bridge). Get there at 9am on Saturday...never busy and the staff are are nice and relaxed after a good nights rest!!!


_The Regent_?


----------



## Vanilla (1 Sep 2006)

Yeah, but unless Ronan D John and the Doc are contortionists I bet its their poor other halves that have to do the actual work...Mr.V came home with one of those clippers, and even a video on how to use it..it now languishes in the garage. Leave it to the professionals I say.


----------



## ClubMan (1 Sep 2006)

Vanilla said:


> Mr.V came home with one of those clippers, and even a video on how to use it..it now languishes in the garage.


The clippers or the husband?


----------



## DrMoriarty (1 Sep 2006)

Ah, Vanilla, you cut me to the quick... I wouldn't _dream_ of letting Mrs M. near me with a sharp-bladed instrument!  

I'll grant you it takes a bit of practice — particularly the left-handed bits — but I get plenty of that on Moriarty Jnr, whose mop grows even faster than my own...


----------



## fatmanknows (1 Sep 2006)

Try the 'Barber of Seville' ...been going since 1816 and still as popular as ever.


----------



## Taximan (1 Sep 2006)

I went the clippers route recently, its great, and yes the better half dose it, but she is the only one who really gives a monkey what it looks like. She was constantly complaining about the standards of my haircuts. So everyone is a winner.  

However the savings made on my haircut are a drop in the ocean compared to the maintence costs on Mrs Taximans crowning glory.


----------



## Vanilla (1 Sep 2006)

Now that you mention it ClubMan Mr.V _does_ quite often languish in the garage ( usually when there is housework to be done, children to be fed, nappies to be changed etc etc).

I admit that after extensive pleading from himself I made two attempts to use the clippers, the first haircut wasnt too bad ( probably because there was still a remnant of his last professional haircut to follow), but the second was terrible, and to protect my own reputation ( couldnt be seen out and about with Mr.V in that state) I adamantly refused to ever use the clippers again. And since the Doc can cut his own hair with the clippers I'll know just what to tell Mr.V to do with the clippers if the subject ever comes up again...


----------



## Dell_Boy (1 Sep 2006)

Jonathons barber shop beside the shelbourne hotel gives a good cut. €17 is for a dry cut.


----------



## Humpback (1 Sep 2006)

DrMoriarty said:


> I'm with  on this one!


 
I splashed out . This is 



			
				Vanilla said:
			
		

> Yeah, but unless Ronan D John and the Doc are contortionists I bet its their poor other halves that have to do the actual work...Mr.V came home with one of those clippers, and even a video on how to use it..it now languishes in the garage. Leave it to the professionals I say.


 
As the link above says, it's super easy and so far I've been able to do it all on my own - without even watching the accompanying dvd  .



			
				ClubMan said:
			
		

> _The Regent_?



This used to be my local, and it was a great place to go. Fairly reasonable on price, and the lads there were fairly decent as well. Saturday mornings early was always a good time to go.



			
				tallpaul said:
			
		

> Arnotts. Consistently good haircuts (and they cut out the ever increasing grey  )


 
Went here once or twice and wasn't all that impressed. How hard can it be to get a grade 3 all over?


----------



## dats_right (4 Sep 2006)

wwwhttp://www.londonexternal.ac.uk/prospective_students/postgraduate/laws/index.shtml
.


----------



## paddyc (4 Sep 2006)

There is Just Cuts on the north quays just past the Ha'penny bridge - €6 Mon - Wed, €10 the rest of the week... I use them, cheap and cheerful and nearly always busy so go early on weekday


----------



## U2Fan (20 Sep 2007)

Roches in Palmerstown...The best little hairhouse in the west !!


----------

